
Ask HN: My hand writing sucks, what can I do about it? - lvturner
When I was about 13 or 14, I abandoned pen and paper for a keyboard. As a result my handwriting is beyond awful - frequently I can barely read my own writing a few weeks later. I often get issues with the bank as my signatures don’t match, and frankly it’s just a bit embarrassing. I’m fairly certain that simply practicing the art regularly would improve things, but does anyone know of any guided drills, programs (digital or otherwise) or any iPad apps that would assist in this?
======
ddingus
Flat out, you need to write. If you want, printing, not script, can work
pretty well.

Mine was excellent. It can be when I want that, but mostly I want it legible.

If I write notes, other things, it really helps.

You might try creative writing. Just annotate corrections and keep moving.

The art is the exercize.

------
Ultramanoid
Write, just write. Don't stop doing it. Find a reason to do it everyday, for
notes, for reminders, write letters to people -- which seems to be a lost
custom in Western countries. If you do not like your handwriting, copy someone
else's. Change it to make it comfortable for you to write.

> _I’m fairly certain that simply practicing the art regularly would improve
> things_...

This.

> _...any guided drills, programs (digital or otherwise) or any iPad apps that
> would assist in this?_

Not this.

------
WheelsAtLarge
My friend used to go thru exercise books that made her copy sentences. She
finished many of them. Yes, over time her writing improved. Bottom line you
need to practice. But you need to focus on what you are doing and decide what
you want to improve. Your goal is quality over quantity.

You can search for the worksheets online. Commit to doing it every day for a
few months and see how you improve.

~~~
lvturner
Any idea what search terms to use to find exercises like this? I know practice
is key here, I just want to make it as structured and targeted as I can!

